# Esté donde / en donde esté



## Narda

Buenos días foreros:  Estoy escribiendo el texto de una página web y una de las frases es esté donde esté, mi problema es que no me gusta la frase y yo quiero cambiarla por esté en donde esté.  Podrían por favor guiarme hacia la frase correcta?

A lo que se refiere es que la compañía tiene varias sucursales y que estén en donde estén, siempre hay el capital humano adecuado.  (no dice eso exactamente pero eso es lo que quiere decir).

Por otro lado, cuando habla de sus sucursales, dice emplazamientos y a mi esa palabra no me gusta, yo quisiera cambiarla por ubicaciones o localizaciones, pero ya saben ustedes como es con las palabras, por favor ayúdenme a decidir.

Gracias y que tengan un muy lindo día (o noche?)...


----------



## Leopold

Amí personalmente "esté donde esté" me parece muy bien. Pero si quieres evitarlo pon "dondequiera que esté". 

En cuanto a las sucursales... ¿por qué no usas "sucursales"? ¿Por qué no te gusta emplazamiento?

Leo


----------



## Narda

Hola Leo, gracias por tu pronta respuesta.  En relación a tu pregunta, emplazamiento me parece demasiado formal y grande, hasta diría militar (juegos mentales!), además de que la persona que edito mi texto, puso en el mismo párrafo palabras como meticulosamente y diseminados y todas tan cerca como que hacen el párrafo muy pesado.  Todas son correctas, pero no estoy cómoda con el resultado.


----------



## Narda

Olvidé agregar que en realidad la palabra sucursales no se utiliza en este caso, ya que o son socios estrátegicos o son centros independientes perteneciendo a la misma compañía.


----------



## Leopold

Quizás si nos das el párrafo completo podamos tener una mejor perspectiva de cara al efecto final que quieres darle, que interpreto que quieres que sea un poco más friendly...

¿Lo de "esté donde esté" te parece bien??

Leo


----------



## Narda

Lo que pasa es que me parece que gramaticalmente es mejor esté en donde esté  y aunque sé que usamos siempre esté donde esté no estoy segura...


----------



## rayb

Leopold said:
			
		

> A mí personalmente "esté donde esté" me parece muy bien.
> 
> Leo


 
A mí tambièn me parece bien, pero mejor aun con acento:"esté dónde esté"


----------



## Narda

Hey!  Gracias Rayb!  Lo del acento me parece muy bien.


----------



## rayb

Narda said:
			
		

> Olvidé agregar que en realidad la palabra sucursales no se utiliza en este caso, ya que o son socios estrátegicos o son centros independientes perteneciendo a la misma compañía.


 
En ese cotexto, quizás emprendimientos te ayude.


----------



## jmx

Lo siento mucho pero es "esté d*o*nde esté".
"esté d*ó*nde esté" no tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## Leopold

rayb said:
			
		

> A mí tambièn me parece bien, pero mejor aun con acento:"esté dónde esté"



Ummmm, no sé, no sé... Creo que no es una pregunta indirecta.
¿Dirías "sea quién sea"?
Yo creo que no.
Intentaré comprobarlo.

Leo


----------



## rayb

Leopold said:
			
		

> Ummmm, no sé, no sé... Creo que no es una pregunta indirecta.
> ¿Dirías "sea quién sea"?
> Yo creo que no.
> Intentaré comprobarlo.
> 
> Leo


 
Caiga quién caiga, sea quién sea, debieran llevar acento para graficar que son indeterminados.


----------



## rayb

jmartins said:
			
		

> Lo siento mucho pero es "esté d*o*nde esté".
> "esté d*ó*nde esté" no tiene ningún sentido.


 
¡Qué autoritario! Podrías argumentar un poco más. Por ejemplo, comentar si "esté dónde" tiene sentido, o bien si "dónde esté" tiene sentido.

Salidos


----------



## jmx

rayb said:
			
		

> ¡Qué autoritario! Podrías argumentar un poco más. Por ejemplo, comentar si "esté dónde" tiene sentido, o bien si "dónde esté" tiene sentido.


Para mí el error era tan evidente que no necesitaba argumentarlo. He encontrado esta página con la explicación del asunto :

http://www.aulafacil.com/OrtografEspa%F1ola/Lecc-5-ortog.htm

Perdón y saludos.


----------



## Edwin

Narda said:
			
		

> Buenos días foreros:  Estoy escribiendo el texto de una página web y una de las frases es esté donde esté, mi problema es que no me gusta la frase y yo quiero cambiarla por esté en donde esté.  Podrían por favor guiarme hacia la frase correcta?
> 
> A lo que se refiere es que la compañía tiene varias sucursales y que estén en donde estén, siempre hay el capital humano adecuado.  (no dice eso exactamente pero eso es lo que quiere decir).
> 
> Por otro lado, cuando habla de sus sucursales, dice emplazamientos y a mi esa palabra no me gusta, yo quisiera cambiarla por ubicaciones o localizaciones, pero ya saben ustedes como es con las palabras, por favor ayúdenme a decidir.



Puede ser útil obtener ideas por mirando lo que ya hay en algunas páginas web encontradas con Google:

esté donde esté     (11400 respuestas)

esté dónde esté    (240 respuestas)

esté en dónde esté   (2 respuestas)

esté en donde esté   (127 respuestas)

emplazamientos, ubicaciones, localizaciones   (157 respuestas que tienen los tres palabras)


----------



## asm

Mi (ASM) no enteder.

1.- Esté en donde esté, seria para mi la mejor opcion. Si queremos hacer una oracion similar quedaria: Este en Africa o en AMerica vs. Este Africa o America. Perdon por lo rudimentario de mi analisis. "Me suena" mejor la opcion que tiene la preposicion. Ademas como le explicaria a mis alumnos que estar no va seguido de en, si no dejo de repetir como perico, SER DE vs ESTAR EN.

2.- Para mi muy humilde conocimiento del idioma, sucursal y emplazamiento no son equivalentes. Nunca habia oido algos similar. Mas con afan de aprender que de criticar, ?quisieran decirme que quieren decir por emplazamiento?

Las muy pocas veces que he visto la palabra emplazamiento es cuando la UNAM (universidad nacional de Mexico) "emplaza" a huelga. No entiendo que tiene que ver con los negocios. Disculpen mi ignorancia.

ASM










			
				Edwin said:
			
		

> Puede ser útil obtener ideas por mirando lo que ya hay en algunas páginas web encontradas con Google:
> 
> esté donde esté (11400 respuestas)
> 
> esté dónde esté (240 respuestas)
> 
> esté en dónde esté (2 respuestas)
> 
> esté en donde esté (127 respuestas)
> 
> emplazamientos, ubicaciones, localizaciones (157 respuestas que tienen los tres palabras)


----------



## Edison49

Narda said:
			
		

> Buenos días foreros: Estoy escribiendo el texto de una página web y una de las frases es esté donde esté, mi problema es que no me gusta la frase y yo quiero cambiarla por esté en donde esté. Podrían por favor guiarme hacia la frase correcta?
> 
> A lo que se refiere es que la compañía tiene varias sucursales y que estén en donde estén, siempre hay el capital humano adecuado. (no dice eso exactamente pero eso es lo que quiere decir).
> 
> Por otro lado, cuando habla de sus sucursales, dice emplazamientos y a mi esa palabra no me gusta, yo quisiera cambiarla por ubicaciones o localizaciones, pero ya saben ustedes como es con las palabras, por favor ayúdenme a decidir.
> 
> Gracias y que tengan un muy lindo día (o noche?)...







Personalmente me quedo con "esté donde esté" (me parece que he escuchado esa frase en un comercial de televisión jejeje asi que cuidado con los derechos de autor).  O también puedes usar "donde quiera que estés"

Con respecto a sucursales no se, podrías usar: sedes, emplazamientos es una palabra entendible no veo problema en usarla, en este momento no se me ocurren más sinónimos.  Lo que puedes hacer es en Word xp escribes la palabra y con el botón derecho te vas a buscar sinónimos (cuando tengo un problema asi hago eso).  Saludos


----------



## rayb

jmartins said:
			
		

> Para mí el error era tan evidente que no necesitaba argumentarlo. He encontrado esta página con la explicación del asunto :
> 
> http://www.aulafacil.com/OrtografEspa%F1ola/Lecc-5-ortog.htm
> 
> Perdón y saludos.


 
De lo que recuerdo, la tilde diacrítica es una acentuación diferenciadora del sentido con el cuál se utilizan determinadas palabras. En el caso de las palabras que, cuando, cuanto, donde, etc, el acento se utiliza sólo a efectos de caracterizar un sentido interrogativo, exclamativo o dubitativo. Tal es así que, aun cuando dichas palabras figuren entre signos de interrogación si ellas no son utilizadas con un sentido interrogativo, no debieranse acentuarse. Este sería el caso de que en la frase: ¿Que no sabes dónde desemboca este río? Por otra parte, dichas palabras se acentúan también cuando se utilizan como sustantivo. Este sería el caso, por ejemplo, de las expresiones: "el qué" o "el dónde". 

En la ocurrencia, si "esté dónde esté" se acentúa es precisamente para enfatizar el carácter dubitativo, si es que efectivamente no sabemos "dónde está". Por lo demás, los sitios de búsqueda suelen ser publicitados con la expresión "esté dónde esté", aun cuando no necesariamente con acento.

Saludos


----------



## Leopold

Hola rayb, aún no he podido encontrar nada al respecto. Todo lo que dices es correcto, sin embargo no estoy convencido de que "esté do/ónde esté" exprese duda. Mas bien todo lo contrario, es una afirmación a toda costa.

Está donde lo dejaste. 
No sé dónde está. 
Ponlo donde le dé el sol

Esté donde esté

Seguiré buscando.

Leo



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> De lo que recuerdo, la tilde diacrítica es una acentuación diferenciadora del sentido con el cuál se utilizan determinadas palabras. En el caso de las palabras que, cuando, cuanto, donde, etc, el acento se utiliza sólo a efectos de caracterizar un sentido interrogativo, exclamativo o dubitativo. Tal es así que, aun cuando dichas palabras figuren entre signos de interrogación si ellas no son utilizadas con un sentido interrogativo, no debieranse acentuarse. Este sería el caso de que en la frase: ¿Que no sabes dónde desemboca este río? Por otra parte, dichas palabras se acentúan también cuando se utilizan como sustantivo. Este sería el caso, por ejemplo, de las expresiones: "el qué" o "el dónde".
> 
> En la ocurrencia, si "esté dónde esté" se acentúa es precisamente para enfatizar el carácter dubitativo, si es que efectivamente no sabemos "dónde está". Por lo demás, los sitios de búsqueda suelen ser publicitados con la expresión "esté dónde esté", aun cuando no necesariamente con acento.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## rayb

Leopold said:
			
		

> Hola rayb, aún no he podido encontrar nada al respecto. Todo lo que dices es correcto, sin embargo no estoy convencido de que "esté do/ónde esté" exprese duda. Mas bien todo lo contrario, es una afirmación a toda costa.
> 
> Está donde lo dejaste.
> No sé dónde está.
> Ponlo donde le dé el sol
> 
> Esté donde esté
> 
> Seguiré buscando.
> 
> Leo


 
Hola Leo:

Justamente en "No sé dónde está", le pusiste acento porque no sabes. En cabio dirías "sé donde está"

Saludos,

rayb


----------



## Leopold

Sí, lo sé.  Era un ejemplo, no iba a dar ejemplos sólo de la forma si acentuar. Quería mostrar la diferencia. Quizás no me expliqué bien...

¿Y bien? Sigo pensando que "esté donde esté" no expresa duda, adiferencia de "no sé dónde está" y de forma similar a los otros ejemplos...

Leo



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Hola Leo:
> 
> Justamente en "No sé dónde está", le pusiste acento porque no sabes. En cabio dirías "sé donde está"
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> rayb


----------



## Artrella

Leopold said:
			
		

> Sí, lo sé.
> ¿Y bien? Sigo pensando que "esté donde esté" no expresa duda, adiferencia de "no sé dónde está" y de forma similar a los otros ejemplos...
> 
> Leo



Para mí tampoco expresa duda.  Qué pasa con el subjuntivo acá?  "donde" no lleva acento en este caso.
_
Yo lo traeré de vuelta, esté donde esté._

A ver...un poco de ayuda porfis!! "esté donde esté" no expresa duda en esta oración.. pero qué expresa? No es una condición...ayyy! no puedo pensar qué es!!


----------



## Artrella

Bueno, creo que encontré lo que buscaba... 

Indefiniteness or lack of restriction is often stressed by repeating the verb in subjunctive: 
*digan lo que digan * no matter what (whatever) they say 
*hagas lo que hagas * no matter what (whatever) you do 


Eso es lo que expresa!  indefinicion, falta de restricción, en una sóla frase "no me importa nada".  


  source


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> Para mí tampoco expresa duda. Qué pasa con el subjuntivo acá? "donde" no lleva acento en este caso.
> 
> _Yo lo traeré de vuelta, esté donde esté._
> 
> A ver...un poco de ayuda porfis!! "esté donde esté" no expresa duda en esta oración.. pero qué expresa? No es una condición...ayyy! no puedo pensar qué es!!


 
Insisto "esté donde esté" no expresa duda, en cambio, "esté dónde esté" sí la expresa.

Simplemente veanlo así:"donde esté este libro" no expresa duda, en cambio, "dónde esté este libro" sí la expresa.


----------



## funnydeal

Según la RAE

*donde. * 
 (Del lat. de unde). 

 1. adv. relat. l. En que, en el que, etc. La calle donde nací. 

 2. adv. relat. l. Que, el que, lo que, etc. La tierra por donde pisa. Las figuras pueden superponerse, de donde se deduce su igualdad. 

* 3. adv. relat. l. En el sitio donde, en el lugar donde, etc. Donde no hay harina todo es mohína. 

 4. adv. relat. l. El sitio donde, el lugar donde, etc. Va a donde le llevan. Desde donde estaban no se veía nada. * 

 5. adv. relat. l. adonde. En el lugar donde voy os seré más provechoso. 

 6. adv. relat. l. ant. de dónde. Se acogió a las tinajas donde había sacado su agradable lágrima. 

 7. adv. interrog. l. En qué lugar. 
 ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. ¿Dónde estamos? 

 8. adv. interrog. l. Qué lugar. 
 ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. Preguntó desde dónde podía disparar. No sabía hacia dónde le llevaban. 

 9. adv. interrog. l. adónde (ǁ a qué lugar). 
 ORTOGR. Escr. con acento . ¿Dónde vas? 

 10. prep. En casa de, en el sitio de. Estuve donde Antonio. El banco está donde la fuente. 


*De acuerdo a las definicones 3 y 4, "de donde"

Esté donde esté*  sería similar a    *"Desde donde esté"*

Coincido en qué no lleva tilde / acento diátrico.  Además las reglas de ortografía de la RAE:

http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gespub000001.nsf/(voanexos)/arch9E7D58ED6C5CBB54C1256E670038B91C/$FILE/Ortografia.pdf


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## funnydeal

asm said:
			
		

> Mi (ASM) no enteder.
> 
> 1.- Esté en donde esté, seria para mi la mejor opcion. Si queremos hacer una oracion similar quedaria: Este en Africa o en AMerica vs. Este Africa o America. Perdon por lo rudimentario de mi analisis. "Me suena" mejor la opcion que tiene la preposicion. Ademas como le explicaria a mis alumnos que estar no va seguido de en, si no dejo de repetir como perico, SER DE vs ESTAR EN.
> 
> 2.- Para mi muy humilde conocimiento del idioma, sucursal y emplazamiento no son equivalentes. Nunca habia oido algos similar. *Mas con afan de aprender que de criticar, ?quisieran decirme que quieren decir por emplazamiento?
> 
> Las muy pocas veces que he visto la palabra emplazamiento es cuando la UNAM (universidad nacional de Mexico) "emplaza" a huelga. * No entiendo que tiene que ver con los negocios. Disculpen mi ignorancia.
> 
> ASM



*En el contexto que la has escuhado es el efecto de la acción "emplazar"*
RAE:

*emplazar * 1. 
 (De en- y plazo). 
 1. tr. Dar a alguien un tiempo determinado para la ejecución de algo. 
 2. tr. Citar a alguien en determinado tiempo y lugar, especialmente para que dé razón de algo. 
 3. tr. Cineg. concertar (ǁ ir los monteros con los sabuesos). 
 4. tr. Der. Citar al demandado con señalamiento del plazo dentro del cual necesitará comparecer en el juicio para ejercitar en él sus defensas, excepciones o reconvenciones. 

*  emplazar* 2. 
 (De en- y plaza). 
 1. tr. Poner una pieza de artillería en determinado lugar. 
 2. tr. Poner cualquier otra cosa en determinado lugar. 


*En el contexto de este thread:*

emplazamiento1. 

 1. m. Situación, colocación, ubicación. 


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## funnydeal

Narda said:
			
		

> Olvidé agregar que en realidad la palabra sucursales no se utiliza en este caso, ya que o son socios estrátegicos o son centros independientes perteneciendo a la misma compañía.




¿Qué les parece?

1.-  Oficinas de representación

2.-  Representantes asociados


----------



## sergio11

jmartins said:
			
		

> Lo siento mucho pero es "esté d*o*nde esté".
> "esté d*ó*nde esté" no tiene ningún sentido.


 
Concuerdo con jmartins.  "Donde" no lleva acento a menos que se use como un adverbio interrogativo.  Cuando es un adverbio de lugar o un adverbio relativo  no lleva acento. 

Creo que en este caso es un adverbio relativo, porque significa "esté en el lugar *en el que* esté."  

"Esté donde esté" es correcto.  No cabe ninguna duda en cuanto a esto, Narda.  Si no me crees, consulta las definiciones de la RAE que aportó Funnydeal.

"Esté *en* donde esté" es incorrecto. "*en*" ya está implícito en "*donde*." Volver a decirlo es redundante.   Es cierto que en el Himno a la Bandera Argentina dice "jirón del cielo *en* donde impera el sol," pero en ese caso el poeta se vió obligado a agregar una sílaba para mantener la estructura métrica del verso.


----------



## Artrella

rayb said:
			
		

> Insisto "esté donde esté" no expresa duda, en cambio, "esté dónde esté" sí la expresa.
> 
> Simplemente veanlo así:"donde esté este libro" no expresa duda, en cambio, "dónde esté este libro" sí la expresa.




Sí Rayb... pero qué cosa quiere decir "dónde esté este libro"  No creo que se use así de esta manera... no tiene sentido...al menos yo no se lo encuentro...


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí Rayb... pero qué cosa quiere decir "dónde esté este libro"  No creo que se use así de esta manera... no tiene sentido...al menos yo no se lo encuentro...


 
Sorry, debí escribir: "donde está ese libro" no expresa duda, en cambio "dónde está ese libro" sí la expresa, En suma, y Narda tendrá que juzgar qué es lo que quiere expresar en definitiva, yo escribiría "esté dónde esté" con acento si quiero expresar que haré lo imposible por buscar un objeto o una persona. Además es más estético y así lo enfatizaría oralmente.


----------



## jmx

rayb said:
			
		

> Sorry, debí escribir: "donde está ese libro" no expresa duda, en cambio "dónde está ese libro" sí la expresa, En suma, y Narda tendrá que juzgar qué es lo que quiere expresar en definitiva, yo escribiría "esté dónde esté" con acento si quiero expresar que haré lo imposible por buscar un objeto o una persona. Además es más estético y así lo enfatizaría oralmente.


Este razonamiento me parece propio de un poeta. O sea, _me salto las reglas de ortografía que usa todo el mundo porque son muy vulgares, y me invento las mías propias_.

Según *Miguel Ángel Monjas Llorente (http://www.dat.etsit.upm.es/~mmonjas/acentos.html) :*



> La *tilde diacrítica* se coloca sobre ciertas palabras para distinguir entre diversos significados del vocablo, según que sean tónicos o átonos. La tilde se coloca sobre la palabra tónica aunque según las reglas generales no corresponda colocar tilde.


O sea, la tilde diacrítica de _dónde _se pone porque la palabra es tónica, mientras que _donde_ es átona. Algo parecido pasa con _él_/_el_. Por ejemplo :

*él* no *sien*te el do*lor  - *(marco en negrita las sílabas tónicas)

_él_ es sílaba tónica, mientras que _el_ es átona. Si lo lee en voz alta, un hablante nativo ha de ver la diferencia rápidamente. Más ejemplos :

el *li*bro es*tá* donde lo de*jé*
no *sé* *dón*de lo de*jé*

En un caso la sílaba es átona, en el otro tónica. Ahora vamos con "esté donde esté" :

lo encontra*ré* es*té* donde es*té*
**lo encontra*ré* es*té* *dón*de es*té***

 ¿ Suena bien esta segunda 'frase' ? ¡ Yo creo que suena fatal !
Espero que con esto quede más claro el asunto.


----------



## Artrella

jmartins said:
			
		

> Este razonamiento me parece propio de un poeta. O sea, _me salto las reglas de ortografía que usa todo el mundo porque son muy vulgares, y me invento las mías propias_.
> 
> Según *Miguel Ángel Monjas Llorente (http://www.dat.etsit.upm.es/~mmonjas/acentos.html) :*
> 
> 
> O sea, la tilde diacrítica de _dónde _se pone porque la palabra es tónica, mientras que _donde_ es átona. Algo parecido pasa con _él_/_el_. Por ejemplo :
> 
> *él* no *sien*te el do*lor  - *(marco en negrita las sílabas tónicas)
> 
> _él_ es sílaba tónica, mientras que _el_ es átona. Si lo lee en voz alta, un hablante nativo ha de ver la diferencia rápidamente. Más ejemplos :
> 
> el *li*bro es*tá* donde lo de*jé*
> no *sé* *dón*de lo de*jé*
> 
> En un caso la sílaba es átona, en el otro tónica. Ahora vamos con "esté donde esté" :
> 
> lo encontra*ré* es*té* donde es*té*
> **lo encontra*ré* es*té* *dón*de es*té***
> 
> ¿ Suena bien esta segunda 'frase' ? ¡ Yo creo que suena fatal !
> Espero que con esto quede más claro el asunto.




Por supuesto que no va con tilde la palabra *donde*.
Si ustedes se fijan en el post # 23  van a ver por qué "donde" no lleva acento, porque no está expresando duda sino indefinición, o "qué me importa".
Son dos cosas distintas!


----------



## rayb

funnydeal said:
			
		

> Según la RAE
> 
> *donde. *
> (Del lat. de unde).
> 
> 1. adv. relat. l. En que, en el que, etc. La calle donde nací.
> 
> 2. adv. relat. l. Que, el que, lo que, etc. La tierra por donde pisa. Las figuras pueden superponerse, de donde se deduce su igualdad.
> 
> *3. adv. relat. l. En el sitio donde, en el lugar donde, etc. Donde no hay harina todo es mohína. *
> 
> *4. adv. relat. l. El sitio donde, el lugar donde, etc. Va a donde le llevan. Desde donde estaban no se veía nada. *
> 
> 5. adv. relat. l. adonde. En el lugar donde voy os seré más provechoso.
> 
> 6. adv. relat. l. ant. de dónde. Se acogió a las tinajas donde había sacado su agradable lágrima.
> 
> 7. adv. interrog. l. En qué lugar.
> ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. ¿Dónde estamos?
> 
> 8. adv. interrog. l. Qué lugar.
> ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. Preguntó desde dónde podía disparar. No sabía hacia dónde le llevaban.
> 
> 9. adv. interrog. l. adónde (ǁ a qué lugar).
> ORTOGR. Escr. con acento . ¿Dónde vas?
> 
> 10. prep. En casa de, en el sitio de. Estuve donde Antonio. El banco está donde la fuente.
> 
> 
> *De acuerdo a las definicones 3 y 4, "de donde"*
> 
> *Esté donde esté* sería similar a *"Desde donde esté"*
> 
> Coincido en qué no lleva tilde / acento diátrico. Además las reglas de ortografía de la RAE:
> 
> http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gespub000001.nsf/(voanexos)/arch9E7D58ED6C5CBB54C1256E670038B91C/$FILE/Ortografia.pdf
> 
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


 
Vamos, vamos Funnydeal. En materia de tilde diacrítica, como en tantas otras, no hay consenso ni con mucho entre los eruditos. Tal es así que, respecto a la acentuación gráfica de las palabras que, como, donde, etc. muchos incluyen también - como causal de utilización de la tilde - al sentido dubitativo. Por cierto, en éste y otros debates, la RAE adopta las posiciones más conservadoras. En el otro extremo, se sitúan otros eruditos, como García Márquez, por ejemplo. Baste recordar que, en sus inicios, a GGM le rechazaron en el periódico en que laboraba por mal escritos textos que hoy son piezas literararias. Por lo demás, tanto el sentido interrogativo como el explamativo conllevan en sí al sentido dubitativo. En efecto, "en la duda, pregunta" fue un sabio consejo que recibí cuando niño. Asimismo, el sentido exclamativo puede tambien expresar dudas, al igual que dolor, alegría, asombro, emoción, miedo, hilaridad, etc.

En suma, yo practico una regla muy simple al respecto: privilegiar siempre la inteligibilidad del texto. De modo que, si oralmente yo enfatizo una palabra para indicar un sentido distintivo, también la acentúo gráficamente en un texto.

En la ocurrencia, yo enfatizarìa el "dónde" si estoy describiendo el qué hacer de un sitio de busqueda.

Saludos.


----------



## funnydeal

rayb said:
			
		

> Vamos, vamos Funnydeal. En materia de tilde diacrítica, como en tantas otras, no hay consenso ni con mucho entre los eruditos. Tal es así que, respecto a la acentuación gráfica de las palabras que, como, donde, etc. muchos incluyen también - como causal de utilización de la tilde - al sentido dubitativo. Por cierto, en éste y otros debates, la RAE adopta las posiciones más conservadoras. En el otro extremo, se sitúan otros eruditos, como García Márquez, por ejemplo. Baste recordar que, en sus inicios, a GGM le rechazaron en el periódico en que laboraba por mal escritos textos que hoy son piezas literararias. Por lo demás, tanto el sentido interrogativo como el explamativo conllevan en sí al sentido dubitativo. En efecto, "en la duda, pregunta" fue un sabio consejo que recibí cuando niño. Asimismo, el sentido exclamativo puede tambien expresar dudas, al igual que dolor, alegría, asombro, emoción, miedo, hilaridad, etc.
> 
> En suma, yo practico una regla muy simple al respecto: privilegiar siempre la inteligibilidad del texto. De modo que, si oralmente yo enfatizo una palabra para indicar un sentido distintivo, también la acentúo gráficamente en un texto.
> 
> En la ocurrencia, yo enfatizarìa el "dónde" si estoy describiendo el qué hacer de un sitio de busqueda.
> 
> Saludos.



Estoy de acuerdo en que hay diferentes opiniones, pero para bien o para mal existe la RAE y así nos podemos poner un "poco de acuerdo", lo digo porque tampoco creo en los "absolutos".  García Márquez es todo un caso, no quiero salirme del tema, pero recordarás que fue quien sugirió "adiós a la ortografía"... interesante.

¡Viva la diversidad!


----------



## rayb

Vamos, vamos. ¿Yo dije o insinué esto?



			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Este razonamiento me parece propio de un poeta. O sea, _me salto las reglas de ortografía que usa todo el mundo porque son muy vulgares, y me invento las mías propias_.
> 
> Ciertamente no. Lo que yo dije es que yo acentuaría "dónde" si quiero expresar un sentido de búsqueda. Además, lo enfatizaría oralmente, lo que consigo marcando una pausa o subiendo el tono, por ejemplo. De hecho, el o él, al igual que donde y dónde, suenan en pricipio exactamente iguales entre sí. De ahí que, se acostumbre a enfatizarlas oralmente al leer en altavoz un texto escrito. Por lo mismo, a la preguna si suena bien la frase "lo encontraré dónde esté", yo respondería que, en principio, suena tan fatal como "lo encontraré donde esté". En cambio, si enfatizo el "dónde", en la lectura oral, me comunica un sentido de búsqueda y no sólo de lugar.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## funnydeal

Creo que el origen te dodo este embrollo, fue que Narda se refería a una frase  para un sitio en la red.

Algo así como si fuera un slogan,  estaremos con usted en cualquier parte en que usted se encuentre. 

En ese sentido yo no veo ninguna intención de "búsqueda" o "duda", por eso creo que "donde" no lleva acento gráfico/diátrico.


----------



## Leopold

Estoy en total desacuerdo, rayb.
el/él no se pronuncian igual, como ya se te ha dicho uno es átono y otro es tónico.

Si yo escribo (sin ningún signo ortográfico a propósito): 
"lo compre para el que me dijo que lo necesitaba"

Podrías entender: "Lo com*pré* para *él*, que me *di*jo que lo necesi*ta*ba" o "Lo com*pré* para el que me *di*jo que lo necesi*ta*ba".

Si lees ambas frases correctamente te darás cuenta de que no es lo mismo, y de que no es una cuestión estética ni de énfasis ni de estilo.

Igual ocurre con de/dé, solo que _precisamente_ pro el hecho de NO ser tónico "de" se contrae delante de "el" (átono también, por supuesto): 

Cuando una presentadora de las noticias...
Cuando una presentadora dé las noticias...

Me resulta imposible decir el "donde" de "esté donde esté", como el "dónde" de "no sé dónde está".

Espero haberme explicado claramente.

Saludos,
Leo





			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Vamos, vamos. ¿Yo dije o insinué esto?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmartins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Este razonamiento me parece propio de un poeta. O sea, _me salto las reglas de ortografía que usa todo el mundo porque son muy vulgares, y me invento las mías propias_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciertamente no. Lo que yo dije es que yo acentuaría "dónde" si quiero expresar un sentido de búsqueda. Además, lo enfatizaría oralmente, lo que consigo marcando una pausa o subiendo el tono, por ejemplo. De hecho, el o él, al igual que donde y dónde, suenan en pricipio exactamente iguales entre sí. De ahí que, se acostumbre a enfatizarlas oralmente al leer en altavoz un texto escrito. Por lo mismo, a la preguna si suena bien la frase "lo encontraré dónde esté", yo respondería que, en principio, suena tan fatal como "lo encontraré donde esté". En cambio, si enfatizo el "dónde", en la lectura oral, me comunica un sentido de búsqueda y no sólo de lugar.
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...


----------



## rayb

funnydeal said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo en que hay diferentes opiniones, pero para bien o para mal existe la RAE y así nos podemos poner un "poco de acuerdo", lo digo porque tampoco creo en los "absolutos". García Márquez es todo un caso, no quiero salirme del tema, pero recordarás que fue quien sugirió "adiós a la ortografía"... interesante.
> 
> ¡Viva la diversidad!


 
Por cierto, lo de García Márquez lo dije con su qué. En cuanto a la RAE, está bien para la enseñanza de la gramática y la configuración de una base, desde la cual una lengua viva evoluciona.

En la ocurrencia, Narda nos pidió ayuda para redactar una página web. Ese es el tema, cómo comunicar mejor un mensaje en una página web. Baste ver la definición de página web de la RAE: "documento situado en una red informática, al que se accede mediante enlaces hipertexto", para percatarse que no es allí donde encontraré los mejores consejos a la pregunta planteada. En efecto, una página web no se define por su acceso mediante "enlaces hipertexto" ("links"), sino por estar disponible para determinados públicos en una red de sevidores. Salvo mención explícita, se subentiende que la red de servidores es Internet, a la cual no se accede mediante  "enlaces hipertexto", sino mediante URLs. Sin perjuicio que, un "enlace hipertexto" realice efectivamente la traducción a la URL pertinente. Aún más, a un CD ROM en mi computador, yo accedo mediante  "enlaces hipertexto", lo cual no lo convierte en una pagina web.

Es en este contexto, de página web, que me permití expresarle a Narda que estando bien "esté donde esté", era aún mejor "esté dónde esté". En el entendido, por supuesto, que el texto está promocionando un sitio de búsqueda, el cual por lo mismo enfatiza dicha característica. Además, ciertamente, del valor estético de la solución propuesta.

Con todo, en una página web el énfasis se puede graficar no sólo mediante la la tilde diacrítica, sino también mediante colores, figuras, caritas y animación, por ejemplo .


----------



## rayb

Leopold said:
			
		

> Estoy en total desacuerdo, rayb.
> el/él no se pronuncian igual, como ya se te ha dicho uno es átono y otro es tónico.
> 
> En realidad ,aunque me lo hayan dicho, no estoy de acuerdo. La tilde no cambia, salvo para los monosílabos, el carácter de tónico o atónico de una sílaba o palabra dada.
> 
> En efecto, a mi entender, las palabras no son átonas o tónicas, sino que las sílabas pueden ser tónicas o atónicas. La sílaba tónica se pronuncia con mayor intensidad, subiendo el tono, prolongando la pronunciación de la sílaba o marcando una pausa. Con todo, la mayor intensidad es casi imperceptible. Sólo llevan tilde o acento gráfico las sílabas tónicas que son excepción a la regla. Sin embargo, las sílabas tónicas se pronuncian exactamente igual, independietemente de si llevan o no acento. Así, por ejemplo, las sílabas tónicas de re*loj* y ra*tón* se intensifican exactamente igual. Por lo mismo, las sílabas tónicas de *don*de y *dó*lar se intensifican también exactamente igual. De modo que, en el caso de  las sílabas tónicas de *don*de y *dón*de, estamos en presencia de niveles de niveles de intensidad en la última, pero en ningún caso de modificación de una sílaba atónica en tónica.
> 
> Saludos,
> ]


----------



## sergio11

Yo creo que ya se ha establecido sin ninguna duda que "donde" no lleva acento en los ejemplos dados porque no funciona como adverbio interrogativo.  Sólo en los casos en que funciona como adverbio interrogativo lleva acento escrito. Creo que si seguimos esta discusión mucho más, vamos a empezar a ofender a algunos y vamos a transgredir las reglas del foro.  Sugiero abandonar el tema y que cada uno consulte una gramática de escuela secundaria que pueda conseguir de una librería o de una biblioteca.


----------



## rayb

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Yo creo que ya se ha establecido sin ninguna duda que "donde" no lleva acento en los ejemplos dados porque no funciona como adverbio interrogativo. Sólo en los casos en que funciona como adverbio interrogativo lleva acento escrito. Creo que si seguimos esta discusión mucho más, vamos a empezar a ofender a algunos y vamos a transgredir las reglas del foro. Sugiero abandonar el tema y que cada uno consulte una gramática de escuela secundaria que pueda conseguir de una librería o de una biblioteca.


 
Yo no he ofendido a nadie, ni con mucho. Sólo le he dado a Narda, siempre cabellerosamente, un consejo de cómo presentar mejor una página web. Narda tendrá que apreciar si le sirve o no el consejo. Desgraciada e incomprenciblemente, no siempre se me ha contestado en el mismo tono, incluyendo aquello de vulgar dicho por uno y, ahora, de invitarme a consultar una "gramática de escuela secundaria  que pueda conseguir *de* una librería o *de* una biblioteca". Si eso no es transgredir las reglas del foro, cuesta entener qué es transgredir dichas reglas, máxime si es para afirmar tajantemente que la tilde diacrítica sólo se utiliza para diferenciar el sentido interrogativo, en circunstancias que nadie excluye su utilización para diferenciar también el sentido exclamativo y no pocos, además, para diferenciar igualmente el sentido dubitativo.


----------



## funnydeal

Considero que todas las aportaciones son bienvenidas, la cordialidad siempre ha sido regla en el foro, y en efecto no creo que nadie la haya transgredido en este thread "hilo de discusión".

Lo que sí veo claro es que en este asunto de la frase "esté donde esté / éste dónde esté" no todos vamos a estar de acuerdo, y eso no es malo.

Hay mucha información importante proporcionada por todos los que han participado y creo que lo mejor es que cada quien saque sus conclusiones.

Narda quién inició este hilo de discusión también tendrá que tomar su decisión para su página web.


Gracias a todos por participar y sobretodo por aportar.


----------



## sergio11

rayb said:
			
		

> Yo no he ofendido a nadie, ni con mucho...  ...Desgraciada e incomprenciblemente, no siempre se me ha contestado en el mismo tono, incluyendo aquello de vulgar dicho por uno y, ahora, de invitarme a consultar una "gramática de escuela secundaria que pueda conseguir *de* una librería o *de* una biblioteca". Si eso no es transgredir las reglas del foro, cuesta entener qué es transgredir dichas reglas...


 
Mi razonamiento fue muy simple: yo pensé que si a mí nunca me ha ofendido tener que consultar un libro, tampoco ofendería a otros.  Si erré al pensar eso, pido mil perdones a Rayb y a todos los demás que se puedan haber ofendido por mi sugerencia.  No fue mi propósito el ofender a nadie.  Eso era lo que yo justamente trataba de evitar. 

Nuevamente les pido perdón.


----------



## Leopold

rayb said:
			
		

> En efecto, a mi entender, las palabras no son átonas o tónicas, sino que las sílabas pueden ser tónicas o atónicas. La sílaba tónica se pronuncia con mayor intensidad, subiendo el tono, prolongando la pronunciación de la sílaba o marcando una pausa. Con todo, la mayor intensidad es casi imperceptible. Sólo llevan tilde o acento gráfico las sílabas tónicas que son excepción a la regla. Sin embargo, las sílabas tónicas se pronuncian exactamente igual, independietemente de si llevan o no acento. Así, por ejemplo, las sílabas tónicas de re*loj* y ra*tón* se intensifican exactamente igual. Por lo mismo, las sílabas tónicas de *don*de y *dó*lar se intensifican también exactamente igual. De modo que, en el caso de  las sílabas tónicas de *don*de y *dón*de, estamos en presencia de niveles de niveles de intensidad en la última, pero en ningún caso de modificación de una sílaba atónica en tónica.



Hola de nuevo rayb
Creo que estamos confundiendo conceptos, yo, y creo que los demás, me refería al acento prosódico de los grupos tónicos, que es algo que sólo se da en los períodos oracionales, o sea, en el discurso, en la conversación, no en palabras sueltas. Todas las palabras, pronunciadas por sí mismas, aisladas, tienen acento. Pero la cosa cambia en la conversación y las palabras que llevan el "ritmo" son las que en este hilo hemos llamado, espero que no incorrectamente, "tónicas". Todo esto es difícil de explicar sin sonido. 

He aquí un párrafo que habla de eso mismo:

"La palabra, analizada aisladamente, forma un grupo tónico porque sus sonidos se agrupan en torno a la sílaba tónica. Sin embargo, al hablar, y esto se percibe perfectamente cuando alguien se dirige a otra persona en una lengua diferente y que no se domina con fluidez, no se utilizan las palabras de forma independiente, se agrupan formando grupos fónicos separados entre sí mediante pausas que permiten respirar a la persona que habla. Dentro de estos grupos fónicos, formados generalmente por varias palabras, se establecen otros grupos más pequeños en torno a las sílabas tónicas que existan: son los denominados grupos tónicos."

[Fuente:http://www.arcocomunicaciones.com/fdle/acento.html]

En los ejemplos que puse en la página anterior me refería a este tipo de acento. "quien", "que", "de", "el", etc. no llevan nunca este tipo de acento, "quién", "qué", "dé", "él", etc. lo llevan siempre.
Si te lo imaginas gráficamente, cuando tienen esa fuerza prosódica la "línea de la voz" sube: [nota que -do- no lleva acento gráfico y aun así es gruopo tónico]

-------------------/\ -----------/\--
Cuando la presentadora de las noticias...

-------------------/\---/\--------/\--
Cuando la presentadora dé las noticias...



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Yo no he ofendido a nadie, ni con mucho. Sólo le he dado a Narda, siempre cabellerosamente, un consejo de cómo presentar mejor una página web. Narda tendrá que apreciar si le sirve o no el consejo. Desgraciada e incomprenciblemente, no siempre se me ha contestado en el mismo tono, incluyendo aquello de vulgar dicho por uno y, ahora, de invitarme a consultar una "gramática de escuela secundaria que pueda conseguir *de* una librería o *de* una biblioteca". Si eso no es transgredir las reglas del foro, cuesta entener qué es transgredir dichas reglas, máxime si es para afirmar tajantemente que la tilde diacrítica sólo se utiliza para diferenciar el sentido interrogativo, en circunstancias que nadie excluye su utilización para diferenciar también el sentido exclamativo y no pocos, además, para diferenciar igualmente el sentido dubitativo.



No creo que nadie se deba sentir ofendido. Acabo de releer todo el hilo y me parece bastante civilizado. En cualquier caso te ruego que no te ofendas. Esta es una discusión como cualquier otra y todos tendemos a defender nuestra parte.

Quizás, como han dicho, sea mejor no continuar. Sin embargo quiero aclarar que nadie (o al menos yo no) afirma que la tilde diacrítica se use sólo en sentido interrogativo. Como bien has dicho se usa también con sentido exclamativo (¡Qué bien!) y dubitativo (No sé quién es), que desde mi humilde punto de vista se puede entender como un interrogativo indirecto. Y además se usa también para diferenciar los monosílabos homófonos con diferente función (aun/aún, de/dé, mas/más etc.).

No sé si esto te aclara algo o si refuerza tu opinión o qué. Pero espero que no te sientas ofendido y comprendas que sólo queremos (quiero) explicarnos claramente y que eso no debe ser óbice para la comunicación fluida y calma.

Saludos,
Leo


----------



## rayb

funnydeal said:
			
		

> Considero que todas las aportaciones son bienvenidas, la cordialidad siempre ha sido regla en el foro, y en efecto no creo que nadie la haya transgredido en este thread "hilo de discusión".
> 
> Lo que sí veo claro es que en este asunto de la frase "esté donde esté / éste dónde esté" no todos vamos a estar de acuerdo, y eso no es malo.
> 
> Hay mucha información importante proporcionada por todos los que han participado y creo que lo mejor es que cada quien saque sus conclusiones.
> 
> Narda quién inició este hilo de discusión también tendrá que tomar su decisión para su página web.
> 
> 
> Gracias a todos por participar y sobretodo por aportar.


 
Me parece una sabia conclusión del debate. Entoces, a Narda, para su página web, y a cada quien, para lo que estime conveniente, la desafiante tarea de sacar sus propias conclusiones.

Saludos cordiales,

rayb


----------



## rayb

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Mi razonamiento fue muy simple: yo pensé que si a mí nunca me ha ofendido tener que consultar un libro, tampoco ofendería a otros. Si erré al pensar eso, pido mil perdones a Rayb y a todos los demás que se puedan haber ofendido por mi sugerencia. No fue mi propósito el ofender a nadie. Eso era lo que yo justamente trataba de evitar.
> 
> Nuevamente les pido perdón.


 
Por supuesto, acepto las escusas del caso. Ahora bien, para que no te ocurra otra vez, la ofensa no es por invitarme a consultar una gramática, como sino se me hubiera ocurrido por lo demás, sino principalmente por señalarme que ésta debía ser de secundaria. Además de, por cierto, de restringir el ámbito de consulta a los libros en librerías y bibliotecas, como si yo no pudiese gramáticas en mi casa u oficina,o bien consultar CD ROMs o páginas web. Máxime que, estábamos refirendonos a una consulta sobre una página web, tema respecto al cual no creo que una gramática de secundaria pueda aportarnos muchas luces.

Saludos,

Rayb


----------



## rayb

Leo:

*Quizás, como han dicho, sea mejor no continuar. Sin embargo quiero aclarar que nadie (o al menos yo no) afirma que la tilde diacrítica se use sólo en sentido interrogativo. *

No quería escribir más, pero casi que me obligas. En el post que me indignó, Sergio afrmó tautológicamente que "esté donde esté" no lleva acento porque no es interrogativo. Obvio, si no es interrogativo no debiera llevar acento por ese motivo. Pero, en cambio, si yo quiero darle precisamente un sentido interrogativo, cómo lo grafico entonces: con un acento, obviamente también. Y, además, si quiero darle un sentido exclamativo o dubitativo, cómo lo grafico entonces: con un acento, obviamente también.

De hecho, y creeme que tengo experiencia en la materia, en una página web yo siempre le daría un sentido exclamativo o dubitativo a "esté dónde esté". ¿Que cómo suena?: pues muy bien, al menos en ese contexto. 

*No sé si esto te aclara algo o si refuerza tu opinión o qué. Pero espero que no te sientas ofendido y comprendas que sólo queremos (quiero) explicarnos claramente y que eso no debe ser óbice para la comunicación fluida y calma*.

Por mi parte, siempre privilegiaré la comunicación. Pero, es parte de ella hacerse respetar..No crees.

Saludos fraternales,

Rayb

Leo[/QUOTE]


----------



## sergio11

rayb said:
			
		

> Leo:
> 
> ...En el post que me indignó, Sergio afrmó tautológicamente...


 
Bueno, es evidente que he ofendido e indignado a algunas personas.  Rayb es el único que lo dijo clara e inequívocamente, pero debe haber otros que también se indignaron y no lo expresaron. 

A todos les digo que acepto la acusación y les pido perdón.


----------



## rayb

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Bueno, es evidente que he ofendido e indignado a algunas personas. Rayb es el único que lo dijo clara e inequívocamente, pero debe haber otros que también se indignaron y no lo expresaron.
> 
> A todos les digo que acepto la acusación y les pido perdón.


 
D'ont worry, be happy!


----------



## Chemical_Romance

Hola chicos y chicas, soy nueva en el foro pero ya que veo de que estan hablando de esté, yo quisiera saber como traducir: "que este año esté lleno de amor..bla bla bla.." ya saben.. ayuda please!


----------



## Edwin

Chemical_Romance said:


> yo quisiera saber como traducir: "que este año esté lleno de amor..bla bla bla.."


May this year be full of love...bla bla bla.

Pero debes abrir un nuevo hilo sobre tu tema ya que es diferente que el tema de  "esté donde esté".


----------



## Chemical_Romance

Edwin said:


> May this year be full of love...bla bla bla.
> 
> Pero debes abrir un nuevo hilo sobre tu tema ya que es diferente que el tema de "esté donde esté".


 
ok Mr. Edwin, thank you!!!... and tell me... where can i start a new thread??


----------



## xOoeL

Go here: http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2
and press "New thread"


----------



## Chemical_Romance

xOoeL said:


> Go here:
> and press "New thread"


 
nice! and thanks!. I´m a bit slow


----------



## Martona80

Hola, buenas! Hice una consulta al RAE y me contestaron esto:

"En el enunciado que se plantea, donde es un adverbio relativo que introduce una oración subordinada de relativo sin antecedente explícito que funciona como complemento circunstancial de lugar del verbo esté, se pronuncia átono y se escribe sin tilde: _Esté donde esté. "_


----------



## heaugo

En este tipo de frase hay que tomar como ejemplo la expresión sea quien sea (incorrecta) y cambiarla por la correcta sea quien fuese. En este sentido: caiga quien caiga sería caiga quien cayera (o cayese) o la de tu planteo: esté donde esté, sería esté donde estuviera (o estuviese)


----------



## Julvenzor

heaugo said:


> En este tipo de frase hay que tomar como ejemplo la expresión sea quien sea (incorrecta) y cambiarla por la correcta sea quien fuese. En este sentido: caiga quien caiga sería caiga quien cayera (o cayese) o la de tu planteo: esté donde esté, sería esté donde estuviera (o estuviese)




No quisiera desviar el tema; pero, ¿por qué afirma sin fundamento que "sea quien sea" sea incorrecto? Si nos referimos a un futuro hipotético, lo etimológico no consistiría en la alternacia; sino en ambos futuros subjuntivos: _fuere quien fuere_.


Un saludo.


----------

